# Cat litter problem?



## dynamite (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, I just got my 3rd kitten just over a week ago. he's 10 weeks old and the other 2 are 5 months old. problem is that he keeps getting cat litter stuck in his bum and it gets very sore or bleeds.

I've changed to bigger litter and helped a bit but it's still like it. Do I need to keep trying new litter or could it be a different problem? thanks for any advice. 

Dan


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe try a natural litter like Feline Pine? What kind are you trying now? How is it getting stuck- is he eating it or is he sitting on it with a wet bum?


----------



## dynamite (Aug 7, 2010)

just using commercial clumping litter at the moment. He's getting it stuck after he poos with a wet bum I'm pretty sure. I'm not sure if we have the same stuff available as you guys in the US but I'll have a good look. thanks


----------



## dynamite (Aug 7, 2010)

His poo seems fine just like the others. He's being fed on whiskers kitten food and go cat biscuits. So it must be the litter, I'm gonna see how it goes for a few weeks till he grows a bit more.

Also I'm starting to think the person I got him off might have let him go too early from his mum although i did ask about 2-3 times how old he was. might explain why he might not clean properly and trys to suckle on the other cats. thanks


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

I've had cats forever, and I've never seen or heard of litter making their butt bleed, theres usually an underlying health reason. 

When I first got my male kitten, he had worms and his butt didn't bleed, however it was red and sore looking from it. Worms are common in kittens, which could possibly be irritating his back end if he has them. 

If it were my kitten, I would take him to the vet to be checked out, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## dynamite (Aug 7, 2010)

Kattt said:


> I've had cats forever, and I've never seen or heard of litter making their butt bleed, theres usually an underlying health reason.
> 
> When I first got my male kitten, he had worms and his butt didn't bleed, however it was red and sore looking from it. Worms are common in kittens, which could possibly be irritating his back end if he has them.
> 
> If it were my kitten, I would take him to the vet to be checked out, just to be on the safe side.


I don't think it's worms, his bums only sore after the litter has been stuck and his poo seems fine and he's full of energy and he has no symptoms of worms and he's already been checked but I will have him checked again tho for peace of mind.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You might try cleaning trimming his fur back from his anus, that may help. Also, gently clean his bum with a cotton ball soaked in warm water, and see if the soreness and bleeding goes away. I agree that if he's bleeding from the rectum he has another problem that needs to be looked into.


----------

